# What is the best software for estimates



## CSL Renovations (Jun 8, 2011)

I am new to this site. Have experience in remodeling, fences, decks through working for another small contracor. I have a construction engineering degree and decided to do my own thing now. I know it takes years of work in a trade to establish estimating skills and you need to develop databases. Now I'm Just going to a site to take measurements and then get prices for my materials, labor, profit and overhead in excel. It's there some other reasonable priced software for that can help. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## CementCreek (Feb 22, 2010)

First what do you mean by reasonably prices? However there are two more important questions to be asked.

The first - a software programs can only give you as good of results as the information you put in. Junk in Junk out, so do you feel that you are at the level of knowledge where estimating programs can be useful to you or would they just be a new toy that keeps you distracted?

Second - what is your time worth? This is why software is so valuable, it will save you time, cutting your time spent to a fraction of what it is now. So what you really need to be looking at is how much time will the program save you vs. what you need to invest to get it.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I've always used the method of measure job, calculate materials, price them, estimate days, add it all up and multiply by markup. This excludes certain things like roofing that are pretty cut and dry, and I have subs that work per unit (the ONLY time I'll bid for a sub without them being there) like roofing - I price that per square, and tile per square foot for example.

Knowing how long it will take you is paramount, and software isn't the magic bullet here. I have an excel spreadsheet that I update with prices on certain things, but others can't be done that way because the price can fluctuate faster than I can keep up with it.

That being said, I'm looking into using accounting software, and plugging into the craftsman book series databases. Being a programmer by education, I'm considering xTuple - an open source solution that looks like has the capabilities I want without misusing the tool to achieve the goal, and one of a couple of Sage products (Peachtree being one) that will probably do what I want if I do things in a manner not exactly intended. The Sage software runs up to a couple of grand, but has some advantages.

In either case, I'll be doing estimates twice for a while - once the old way, and once in the new system so I can tweak the databases to my actual production rates and material costs. It will be a lot more work at first, but will save me time in the long run. I haven't looked at either in a few months, been too busy to deal with it. Maybe this winter I'll get it done.

Many years ago, I went by the Craftsman estimator books, and I usually made pretty decent money, but I had to adjust my price a lot, even with using my area modifier. Some things were a bit low, but other things were astronomically high.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

We use Quikbooks and like it.


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

Home Tech


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Some software for this purpose may use Artificial Intelligence, which can tell you things that no human can. 
Dunno' if it's worth it, though.


----------



## CSL Renovations (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the the input, guess I will stick with my excell spreadsheets for now. I am doing fine with these but might try using quickbooks to help with accounting.


----------



## JetStream (Apr 29, 2011)

Estimating is a moving target in a lot of respects. Since business processes vary so wildly, you'll be hard-pressed to find something that works out of the box without requiring you to change your processes. No magic bullets :no:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I gave up on QB a while ago for estimates. I do all my proposals on Word templates that I made up, I also have all my contracts in word too. I just fill in the necessary areas for each job and it's so easy. I like to price each job as it's own, and not rely on item lists that price everything out for me. Every job to me is different.

I really like how they appear when done correctly in word with a nice template.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I also just dumped quickbooks and I am trying account edge out. I haven't formed my opinion on it but QB wanted me to upgrade to a new version, and if I didn't, they wouldn't let me do paychecks, nor would it allow me to email invoices, so I was having to save each invoice as a PDF, then go open up the mail program and email it that way. 
I heard so many bad things about pay services in the new version 2011, that I am done with them. QB can rot in hell, tech support is in some other country.


----------



## HawaiiBuilder (Jan 15, 2009)

I myself use Sage Timberline Estimating Standard along with Quickbooks which was recommended by our accountant who set up all the required reporting sheets for us.

The better estimating software, such as those which you can grow with are quite costly, not to mention any new hardware or upgrades that you might need.

My advice...stay with excel for now and use that along with the RS Means Data. Learn to estimate using the CSI 16 Division (Construction Specification Institute) format or Master Format 50 Divisions unit price estimating. If you do purchase a estimating program in the future, you'll most likely will set up your database in the same format.

It's very complex to most people and very detailed, but if you do take the time to learn to estimate this way, you'll be happier later.:thumbsup:


----------



## HawaiiBuilder (Jan 15, 2009)

I myself use Sage Timberline Estimating Standard along with Quickbooks which was recommended by our accountant who set up all the required reporting sheets for us.

The better estimating software, such as those which you can grow with are quite costly, not to mention any new hardware or upgrades that you might need.

My advice...stay with excel and use that along with the RS Means Data. Learn to estimate using the CSI 16 Division (Construction Specification Institute) format or Master Format 50 Divisions unit price estimating.

It's very complex to most people and very detailed, but if you do take the time to learn to estimate this way, you'll be happier later.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I like xactremodel but sage as mentioned above is good one also. 

The best thing for you to do is try out the trial versions of a few and see which ones suits you best.


----------



## ThunderMntn (Jun 20, 2011)

I am trying on a trial basis "Craftsman Costbooks" http://craftsman-book.com/products/ and other than a few tweaks I give it here and there, I have been actually very pleased with it. Supposedly it works with Quickbooks, but I don't, LOL. But for calculating costs it has been pretty much right on, I think that I am going to buy a copy at the end of my trial. It isn't the end all and be all..., but as others have said, if you put crap in, you'll get crap out...


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

Craftsman cost books are inexpensive and provide a good jumping off point. Each book has a tutorial on how to bid jobs (allot like what has been preached here on this excellent forum


----------



## CJA (Jan 26, 2011)

The best estimating software his your head, paper and a pencil with a good eraser....


----------



## handymanuel (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been using National Estimator for 6 years and have tweaked some pretty good estimates for a variety of tasks. In any estimating situation, job costing after the fact is essential. I continually update our 'standard' estimates with new job data, be it a new guy with new skills or the always increasing material pricing. And it sure has made me more aware of my overhead!


----------

